# Two questions and why



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

1. What color line do you prefer? Blue,Smoke Yellow High vis or pink/red

2. Bimini twist or wind on leader and why?


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

I like yellow hi vis or hi vis of any color, but if I had to pick - yellow.

Bimini twist - cuz that's how I learned and I know it works for really big fish.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Blue for day cause it blends in 

Yellow at night so u can see it 

Bimini twist to a loop to loop connection with a pre-made wind on leader of 100 yards so I change the mono at any time anywhere with ease .


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

On my trolling lines I like high viz yellow, soo much easier to see than clear. With non trolling lines I like clear.

I switched away from Bimini Twist to Aussie Plaits a few years back. I find the plait easier to tie and hard to screw up. It's also easier to tie a long double with.

I frequently fish with inexperienced crew members so I really like wind ons. They make wiring a lot safer in opinion.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

high-vis and wind ons most of the time.
sometimes a snap swivel and long leader too.

catch 'em up.


----------



## ricantbar (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi viz. Bimini and wind on you need both.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> On my trolling lines I like high viz yellow, soo much easier to see than clear. With non trolling lines I like clear.
> 
> I switched away from Bimini Twist to Aussie Plaits a few years back. I find the plait easier to tie and hard to screw up. It's also easier to tie a long double with.
> 
> I frequently fish with inexperienced crew members so I really like wind ons. They make wiring a lot safer in opinion.



I just watched a video on tying the Aussie knot Robert 

That's some knot there , I actually bought some rods a yr or two ago and all three had assuie knots to attach the snap swivel . I could never figure out what the heck knot that was till you mentioned your set up . 



How long are you making your knot or how many braids do you do before you start the finish of the knot ?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi viz for outriggers and center rigger, smoke blue for flat lines.

Short Bimini twist with a 130# Jinkai wind on attached with a no name knot. I learned this way years ago and it's never let me down once, so I refuse to change.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The aussie plait really is far easier to tie and a lot more difficult to screw up. I usually tie my plait around 3" or so. Size of the double depends on what I am doing, if I am simply making a loop to use as a loop to loop connector for my wind ons, the loop is only a 1-2', of I am not using wind ons, my double is usually 20' or so. Try tieing a bimini 20' long, that takes skill! A plait is the same whether the loop is 1' or 100' as you are only dealing with the plait, not the entire loop as with the bimini.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

*Pcola International*

xxx


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

MSViking said:


> The aussie plait really is far easier to tie and a lot more difficult to screw up. I usually tie my plait around 3" or so. Size of the double depends on what I am doing, if I am simply making a loop to use as a loop to loop connector for my wind ons, the loop is only a 1-2', of I am not using wind ons, my double is usually 20' or so. Try tieing a bimini 20' long, that takes skill! A plait is the same whether the loop is 1' or 100' as you are only dealing with the plait, not the entire loop as with the bimini.


Wow, I just looked at a video of Aussie Plait. I can tie a bimini in about a minute. That aussie plait looks like a pain. Of course, I've been tying bimini's since the 90's and I've never attempted that knot before.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I know the knot can look hard on a video, but it really is just a basic three string braid. I encourage you to try it. I have seen many people screw up a Bimini and the plait is almost impossible to do wrong. Also ( I know I am hearing a dead horse here) since you don't have to twist or rotate the loop it make no diff. If your loop is 2' or 500', try tying a 20' Bimini by yourself in tight quarters.

Regardless, learn one and practice


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I pretty much use clear or blue on all of my reels now. I don't have much issue seeing it and the setups are ready to go regardless of the application.

I second the Aussie plait/braid. Simple to tie, but I do recommend as you braid to keep it tight.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi vis yellow, because when you have a few fish come into the spread and start doing the texas two step and the tango, you need to see what each line is doing. You will or sure need the bimini either way, with or without windon for a proper connection.


----------

